# Can I reapply?



## NotWalmartPlz (Aug 8, 2020)

So I’d say a 8 months ago I applied to my local target and get selected for an interview. I scheduled it and never showed up because at that time the job I had decided to keep me from seasonal which was unexpected. I know how it’s bad to not show up for an interview so I don’t need the lecture about it. I’m wondering if I’d be able to re apply or if I’d be on a non hirable list. Thanks to whoever responds


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 8, 2020)

Try again.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 8, 2020)

You can certainly reapply.  There will be an indication that you have applied 2 times (or more, if that is the case).  If the person screening applications looks at that, it will probably show that you were a no show to your interview.  There is a chance that they won't look, and a lesser chance that you weren't keyed that way.  You were never hired, so you cannot be marked non-rehirable.


----------



## Loading (Aug 9, 2020)

At my store, not showing up for an interview is a blessing for our leadership. (They are so unorganized when it comes to hiring.)


----------



## happygoth (Aug 10, 2020)

Interviewing sucks.


----------

